# CR1 chainstay clearance



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Has anyone had any issues with rear wheel clearance on their CR1? I have Easton Ascent II wheels with Conti GP4000's in 23mm, but as one side of the wheel is radial and the other cross, the wheel can flex on the non-drive side and touch the frame. I think the wheel has maybe touched the frame a coup[le of times on hard climbs, but I'm not 100%. I heard a noise.

What can I do apart from changing wheels?!


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

I have Krsyium Elites on my CR1 and have not had any problems. I don't get to do much climbing in FL but I do stand on the pedals occasionally.


----------

